# MAC 187 Brush Knockoffs?



## martygreene (Jul 25, 2005)

I thought I recalled folk saying that Sonia Kashuk had one, but I've never seen one at my Target ever.

Who makes a good knockoff on the 187?


----------



## jeanna (Jul 25, 2005)

Good topic. I'd like to know this as well. I heard that the new 187's aren't made as great as they used to be (i.e. bristles falling out and such...). I don't know this first hand, since I don't own this brush yet, but maybe someone can confirm this.


----------



## Brianne (Jul 25, 2005)

Flirt! (at Kohls) has a fab skunk brush for $6.
Bought it today and I love it!


----------



## Anala (Jul 25, 2005)

I was recommended the Flirt skunk brush on MUA, as Brianne said. Sadly though, I don't have any access to Kohls and soemhow can't justify $50 for a brush despite how much I want it


----------



## s_rae22 (Jul 25, 2005)

Not really a knockoff (but a little cheaper) I use Lancome's and I think I paid like $35.00 for it. I got it during gwp time too which made me feel a little better about it, lol. I also heard Flirt's is good and definitely cheaper.


----------



## Anala (Jul 26, 2005)

s_rae is it the HIGHLIGHTING BRUSH #3 that your talking about? Does it work the same?


----------



## sweet8684girl (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anala* 
_I was recommended the Flirt skunk brush on MUA, as Brianne said. Sadly though, I don't have any access to Kohls and soemhow can't justify $50 for a brush despite how much I want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## legallyblond (Aug 5, 2005)

Lancome #3 does quite a good job.I suppose the 187 must be lot better,but i get by with my Lancome one.If you think 50 USA dollars is expensive,in Europe its price is 50 euros=61 dollars.No way that i pay so much just for a brush.


----------



## Sanne (Aug 6, 2005)

I hate the lancome one, it's so small!!! a skunk brush neds to be big, otherwise there's no effect!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 7, 2005)

I HATED the skunk brush from Kohl's. The brush was very thin, I returned it.


----------



## Kaylin_Marie (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Yeah I went to look at the brush from khols, it was soft, but very small. I didn't like it at all. I would like to see a knockoff that is more comparible in size to the 187.

My 187 got stolen


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Sephora stippling. I gave the 187 to Mom, bought a couple Sephora stippling brushes, they are exactly the same (I think Sephora's is a tad better maybe). Sephora's pro brushes are very well made.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Inglot sell a knock off 187 brush, MAC 187 brushes here are $85 whereas the Inlgot one was about $50-$60 (IIRC) if that helps with a comparison. I haven't used it but I felt it and it didn't feel as nice and soft as the 187, but it looked exactly the same.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

i have 2 of the sephora ones and they kick serious bum!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

I don't know which ones are 'good' because I haven't tried any of these, but I came across..
Makeup Brushes: Fiber Optic Blush Brush - Black
Makeup Brushes: Fiber Optic Kabuki Makeup Brush
Lumiere Cosmetics - Mineral Makeup - Fiber Optic Angled Blush Brush


----------



## revinn (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

I just bought the Shopper's Drugmart Brand QUO Skunk Brush (Bronzing Brush is it's official name), and it is DIVINE. Works almost as well as my 187, and it was waaay cheaper, so I don't mind getting it dirty. Super soft and amazing at blending.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Sephora silver Stippling Brush is a dead ringer and it works just as well.

FYI Sephora brushes are made by the same brush designer and factory as MAC brushes, so it's no surprise that the two are very comparable.
I fiddled with that flirt! one at kohls and it seemed like it would be too little to do much.


----------



## cosMEtix (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

thank you macpixieo4! Do you mind if I ask how you found this out?   I always thought Sephora brushes were as good, if not better, than the Mac brushes for half the price, sometimes even less.  They are soft and pliable and work for me very well.. Does anyone agree with this?  I have returned some MAC brushes because they just don't work for me as well as Sephora, Sonia Kashuk and some other brands...I guess you just have to keep trying to find what's best for you and your skin and technique...


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Sephora silver Stippling Brush is a dead ringer and it works just as well.

FYI Sephora brushes are made by the same brush designer and factory as MAC brushes, so it's no surprise that the two are very comparable.
I fiddled with that flirt! one at kohls and it seemed like it would be too little to do much._

 

Do you use your sephora stippling for liquid foundation? I have a 187SE and was planning to buy the full size sometime in the future, but if the sephora one is exactly the same then that's awesome! $10 cheaper!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

I second the Sephora Brush...I love mine and I'm about to get another one soon...its def just as good as the 187!!


----------



## xiahe (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 

 
_Flirt! (at Kohls) has a fab skunk brush for $6.
Bought it today and I love it!_

 
apparently they still sell that?  i can't find it ANYWHERE and i thought Flirt! discontinued it because it wasn't listed on their website =/


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

So I just picked up QUO's 'Bronzing Powder Brush'  It is SOOOOOOOOO soft. Way softer than my 187se but it definately has a different feel to it. I havent used it yet but for $18 (regular is $24 I think?) you cant go wrong (these brushes often go on sale).

Here are some comparison pics between the QUO brush and my 187se (please excuse the dirty brush heheheh)


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

I was soooo tempted to buy the Platinum Stippling brush at Sephora the other day but opted not to. The brushhead was actually smaller and not quite as dense as the $10 skunk brush I purchased from Everyday Minerals a little over a year ago and the cheap looking plastic silver handle kind of put me off. At $35 USD, I reasoned a mere 7 dollar savings wasn't really that great, so I'll probably either go with a MAC 187 or a similar brush from Lumiere cosmetics, which I've heard is very similar. Mixed reviews, though. Some claim it's better than the MAC 187, others claim it's worse....


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Laura Mercier has one that looks exactly like the 187.  It's a tad cheaper.


----------



## mrheine (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

where do you buy "quo" brushes at?


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrheine* 

 
_where do you buy "quo" brushes at?_

 
Quo brushes are Canadian, so you can only get them in Canada I believe. And only Shoppers Drug Mart has them. Maybe you can check ebay? You never know what u'll find.


----------



## user79 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Is the Quo one all synthetic, or mix of natural & synthetic like the MAC one? I have a couple other Quo brushes and wasn't tooo impressed with their quality... I read the review on MUA of this brush and a lot of people say the head of it is much bigger than the 187, so it's hard to use it for blush. What I'm wondering is if it can be used for liquid foundation instead?  That way I can use that one for foundation, and my 187 for MSF and blushes...The reviews also say it sheds quite a lot, a problem I also had with the Quo powder brush I own.


----------



## msmack (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Just wanna add my 2 cents here. I own the MAC 187 and the Lumiere Fiber Optic brush (as well as the angled one). Lumiere's brushes are nice (especially the kabuki and eye brushes) but the 'fiber optic' is no where near as nice as the 187. It's way smaller and not as dense. It's just as soft, but it doesn't do it for me. The first time I washed my Lumiere '187'  it leaked out black dye and goo? (<for lack of a better word?). I pretty much gave up on it. Too flimsy! Now, I love Lumiere foundation but I just can't show love for their Fiber Optic brush. I purchased it in a 'pre-buy' special Kim (Lumiere owner) was having and recieved tonnes of wonderful brushes for very little money and I love them all except the F.O.

As far as the QUO fiber optic bronzing brush... I was not impressed either. Far too big for what I want it for (blush)... I mean it covers the entire side of my face! It would be great for powder... maybe foundation... but not for me.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

I've been searching for another 187se...i so prefer the short handle. I wish MAC or someone would wholesale like a pack of 3 that you could buy at a great price.


----------



## revinn (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

I use the Quo Brush for foundation, and I haven't had any shedding yet. I'm sure it'll come sooner or later, but so far so good. I had a little trouble at first with the size of the brush, but if you only load the brush on a corner and the side of the brush, and blend with the rest, then it isn't an issue. It's made from a mixture of natural and synthetic fibres (according to the website).


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Thats the thing with the QUO brush I find it to be a little larger than the 187 but that little difference makes a big difference. I havent used it but I am planning on using it for my MSF's, IPP's and the 187 for my foundation use. 
QUO brushes are a hit and miss. They have some fantastic brushes and some garbage brushes. I spend my points on them so in the end it doesnt cost me anything.


----------



## msmack (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Thats the thing with the QUO brush I find it to be a little larger than the 187 but that little difference makes a big difference. I havent used it but I am planning on using it for my MSF's, IPP's and the 187 for my foundation use. 
QUO brushes are a hit and miss. They have some fantastic brushes and some garbage brushes. I spend my points on them so in the end it doesnt cost me anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE SHOPPERS OPTIMUM POINTS!


----------



## user79 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Do you find the size of the QUO one a disadvantage for foundation? I can see it being a problem with blush but with foundation where you want it all over the face, I think it could even be an advantage? How well does it work for liquid foundation specifically?


----------



## athena123 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

deleted, I repeated myself LOL


----------



## seabird (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

argh i had the chance to buy the sephora version at the weekend but i decided against it, and now i wish i'd bought it! and it's not like i can go back and buy it, i live in england and i was in paris at the time.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Yesterday I was at a workshop at my local Inglot store and they used their 187 rip off to buff my foundation and I was amazed! It did a pretty awesome job, but then I haven't tried the MAC 187 so I can't really compare.


----------



## revinn (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Do you find the size of the QUO one a disadvantage for foundation? I can see it being a problem with blush but with foundation where you want it all over the face, I think it could even be an advantage? How well does it work for liquid foundation specifically?_

 
I use it with my Studio Fix Fluid, and I think it works perfectly. Same airbrushed look as when I use my 187, only it goes on a little faster (due to the brush size, as you said). I always go over my foundation with my kabuki brush and MSFN anyway, so I can get around my nose and under my eyes, the places that are harder to get at with the larger brush. It also seems to stain less or retain less excess foundation then the 187 (does that make sense?). I can use the same brush for my blush that I use for my foundation, which is a first, without having a mess of extra foundation smudged in with the blush/highlight powder. Solves the problem of needing multiple brushes, but I can't part with my 187 all the same


----------



## asianjewels (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

You buy Quo at Shoppers Drug Mart in Canada.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

I found the Sonia Kashuk "highlighting" brush at Target yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for $12.99. It was a Target Greatland, though, so I don't know if you have one in your area (it's a middle-ground floorplan between a regular Target and a SuperTarget). I have SuperTarget's and regular Target's here, and this is my 1st time seeing it. I haven't used it on my face w/makeup yet, but I did stipple my foundation on my hand with it, and it's very sturdy and blends nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When I washed it, it didn't bleed or shed, but it did take FOREVER to dry. I cannot compare it to the 187 or Sephora Stippling, but for the price, I plan on buying a second one, definitely (esp. b/c of the wait time for drying).

HTH


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Sephora stippling. I gave the 187 to Mom, bought a couple Sephora stippling brushes, they are exactly the same (I think Sephora's is a tad better maybe). Sephora's pro brushes are very well made._

 
Yup. I have Sephora's Stippling and I love love love it. I think it was like $35 which is a little bit less than MAC's 187.


----------



## lalunia (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

I bought the Flirt brush at Kohl's thinking it would save me a ton of money by using it instead of the 187.. boy was I wrong. The only thing the Flirt brush does is shed - its too thin and not dense enough to use imo. I dont even use it for blush or MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

If you're looking for a knockoff, I would pass on this one ladies.


----------



## AlarmAgent (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Sonia Kashuk has a new 187-alike, it's referred to in that line as a "Highlighter Brush".  It's 13 dollars, and available at Target.  I haven't tried it yet, but the reviews on MUA have been positive so far!  I can't wait to hunt one up.

edit - Elektra513: I'm so sorry I missed your post earlier in this thread, and pretty much just made a dingus of myself by posting old information and acting like it was a total hot new thing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was just overcome with excitement!  I can't wait to try the SK brush still, though!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I found the Sonia Kashuk "highlighting" brush at Target yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for $12.99. It was a Target Greatland, though, so I don't know if you have one in your area (it's a middle-ground floorplan between a regular Target and a SuperTarget). I have SuperTarget's and regular Target's here, and this is my 1st time seeing it. I haven't used it on my face w/makeup yet, but I did stipple my foundation on my hand with it, and it's very sturdy and blends nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When I washed it, it didn't bleed or shed, but it did take FOREVER to dry. I cannot compare it to the 187 or Sephora Stippling, but for the price, I plan on buying a second one, definitely (esp. b/c of the wait time for drying).

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Update:

I finally got a chance to use this brush on my face, and it's so good! Me likey


----------



## athena123 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Thank you alarm and elektra for posting about the Sonia Kushak knockoff. I'll have to try one! I love these duo fiber brushes and want to stock up so I have at least 3 of them! One for liquid MMU, another for blush/msf and another as a backup for when I wash the liquid brush


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

anyone tried the NYX version?
NYX Professional Flat Top Brush :: Makeup Brushes :: Tools :: Cherry Culture :: Makeup Cosmetics


----------



## braidey (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Coastalscents.com have knockoff 187 brushes for 8.00


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_anyone tried the NYX version?
NYX Professional Flat Top Brush :: Makeup Brushes :: Tools :: Cherry Culture :: Makeup Cosmetics_

 
Yeah, read my post on NYX brushes.


----------



## K_ashanti (May 4, 2008)

mac 187 brush right now is there a cheaper one i can get to use that is similar?????


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 4, 2008)

*Re: i can't afford*

Delete


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 4, 2008)

*Re: i can't afford*

Check out this video. He talks about tons of alternative brushes. He also has another video about using artist brushes.

Coastal Scents: Duo Fiber Black Stippling Brush

YouTube - CHEAP Brushes! include alternative to MAC 187


----------



## Amaranth (May 4, 2008)

*Re: i can't afford*

If you can get some Quo, they have an extremely similar brush, and I THINK that NYX has one too.


----------



## kimmy (May 4, 2008)

*Re: i can't afford*

flirt makes one for six dollars...i don't think you can order it online though, and i don't know if there's any kohls near you.


----------



## user79 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: i can't afford*

http://specktra.net/f188/mac-187-brush-knockoffs-27292/

http://specktra.net/f167/coastal-sce...?highlight=187


----------



## elektra513 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC 187 brush knockoffs?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Thank you alarm and elektra for posting about the Sonia Kushak knockoff. I'll have to try one! I love these duo fiber brushes and want to stock up so I have at least 3 of them! One for liquid MMU, another for blush/msf and another as a backup for when I wash the liquid brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
* Athena*, wanted to update again for you. I don't use this for my foundation (I use powder), but I use this for my blushes--namely NARS--and this is the perfect brush for this, y'know b/c NARS is so heavily pigmented. I probably will end up getting a 187 down the road just b/c I love the SK brush so much (and I noticed at the MAC f/s the 187 fibres are slightly stiffer than the SK). It gives the perfect flush that's fool-proof.


----------



## vocaltest (May 12, 2008)

If anyone from the UK reads this... I bought a 187 dupe brush from GOSH (in superdrug) for £11, and its just as good! If you can't find it try one of the bigger stores, the little store didn't have their brushes!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 1, 2008)

I think I will get the Sephora Stippling Brush v.s. Mac's 187 because...

Sephora's brush is cheaper (by $7) and same quaility (well according to other Specktra's).  Plus I don't have a Pro card to get the 187 at a cheaper price.  Also, Sephora has the points program so I'll redeem a full size product for free.  So yea, Sephora it is!


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 1, 2008)

i really like the NYX one ^.^


----------



## KTB (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm glad to read that some of you guys like the QUO brush. I want to ttry my foundation with my 187 but don't want to get it all dirty since I use if for my MSFs, now I'm not going to have to


----------



## Gadook (Jun 1, 2008)

I have the Costal Scentes knockoff, and I love it!
It did shed and wash with a bit of color at first, but it stopped after a few "baths".
I haven't tried the 187 (my limit is no where near that...), but I like how it works with both liquid makeup and blush.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 26, 2008)

twixtbetwixt on youtube did a review comparing the 187 to the ULTA hilighting brush. She says it's pretty much the same. It cost's $26 and ULTA usually has coupons for $3.50 off or 20% off 1 item. So it should be a good deal.

I'd post a video link, but I'm at work, and Youtube's banned...


----------



## anshu7 (Aug 27, 2008)

sonia kashuk is gud
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 apart from that i have heard raves for skunk from Bare Escentuals and Silk Naturals


----------

